# Buisness Card Holder



## jasonb (Sep 26, 2019)

Haven't had a chance to get much shop time in lately but did get this buisness card holder finished up for my sister in laws buisness. Was a fun little project.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 27, 2019)

Really like that very practical gift! What kind of burl is it? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Sep 27, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Really like that very practical gift! What kind of burl is it? Chuck


Thankyou, its maple burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 27, 2019)

I have to say that that is pretty cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2019)

Great pierce Jason!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Sep 30, 2019)

That's awesome, and great timing! I have been meaning to buy the little brass card holder things off of PSI and had them in the shopping-list. Glad I waited, this is a much better use of small burl pieces I have stacking up. Great desk set! ~Mo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wombat (Oct 1, 2019)

I have to admit before I took a look I was wondering why someone would show a business card holder?? 
But WOW now I know, love it!! Easily the nicest card holder I've seen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2019)

Your sil works for WoodBarter ?

Hahahhaaa.
Just kidding.

Very cool. I like the angled holder. Nicely done....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jasonb (Oct 1, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Your sil works for WoodBarter ?
> 
> Hahahhaaa.
> Just kidding.
> ...


I shoulda left the nameplate uncovered and charged her for advertising.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

